# Verkaufe SPS-Teile Klöckner Moeller PS306 usw.



## Oberfranke (5 Februar 2011)

Servus, 

ich besitze noch aus Eratzteilbestand gebrauchte Glöckner Moeller SPS CPU´s PS306, PS3 und EBE 250 A Output Module usw.

Ich möchte diese Teile verkaufen, wer hat Interesse bzw. wer könnte mir nen Tipp geben wo ich diese Teile an den Mann bringen kann?

Siemens Servomotoren, verschiedene Modelle, gebraucht, kommen evtl. auch noch dazu.

Unter anderen auch einen Danfoss Frequenzumformer TYP VLT 5016 PT 5C54SBR3DLF00A00
Output 32KVA / 0-1000Hz
und den passenden Netzfilter dazu und wenn ich Glück habe auch noch den Motor der daran angeschlossen war. Lief bis vor kurzem noch in einer von unsere Fertigungslinien, die nun abgebaut wurde.

Bei Interesse können Sie mir einfach eine e-mail schreiben.

Danke, der Oberfranke.


----------



## Tap (3 Mai 2011)

Du hast Post


----------



## woisi (11 Mai 2011)

*Ankauf alter Baugruppen*

ist wahrscheinlich schon zu spät für diesen Beitrag, aber vielleicht brauchts noch mal wer:
Ankauf von SPS-Baugruppen (SPS, HMI, Drives: Simatic, KlöMö, B&R, ... und und und) -> 
office@softwerk.at


----------

